# What jar size do you use for curing/storing?



## skr141 (Mar 20, 2015)

What jar size do you use for curing/storing? and how many grams fit in it? 
Would it be ok to throw a hygrometer and boveda 62% or 54% pack in the jar? 
And how often do you burp the jar? and for how many minutes?
Thanks!


----------



## churchhaze (Mar 20, 2015)

I use cardboard boxes for storing. When it's dry enough, I wrap the box in plastic wrap a few times.

Shit, I just realized I suck at answering the actual question! lol


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 20, 2015)

Get a bunch,they don't get but so big.
I use 30gal Rubbermaid totes,and snap on lid trash cans..yea,its awesome


----------



## Dan Drews (Mar 20, 2015)

Pint sized or quart sized Mason or Ball jars, be sure to get the wide mouth if you plan on putting hygrometers inside.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## blackforest (Mar 20, 2015)

Various sizes....


----------



## joespit (Mar 20, 2015)

Can't beat th half gallon ball jars


----------



## Dan Drews (Mar 24, 2015)

It's really a question of volume. If you're growing pounds, you probably need large half gallon/full gallon sized jars. My 'grow' was very small - I grew 3 plants I had to keep under 6' due to the outdoor location and of course you want to keep each variety in separate jars, so I opted for the pint sized jars. I ended up with 9 jars after losing about 20% of my buds to bud worms (rookie mistake), then 1 jar developed a 'mildew' smell so I trashed it. That left 2 jars of 1 plant and 3 jars each of the other 2 plants. When 1 of my 'smoking' jars gets low, I dump buds from a 'storage' jar that has a Boveda pack in it keeping it fresh. The 'smoking' stash is left open a few hours to reduce the RH and make the product better suited to smoking.

So jar size is relative to the size of your grow and how you like your product.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Mar 24, 2015)

blackforest said:


> Various sizes....
> View attachment 3376747


OP notice in these jars the weed doesnt go to the top, leave couple inches space. Maybe thats what you are getting at....


----------



## UncleReemis (Mar 24, 2015)

I use quart jars and then a little 1/4 pint jar with a clip for my carry-around stash. If the buds are a little spongy, I burp for about 30 mins and roll the jars in my hands to aerate the buds at the bottom and to keep them loose. Then seal for a day, then same process if still spongy.


----------



## bellcore (Mar 24, 2015)

Ball quart wide mouth.


----------



## chuck estevez (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## DemonTrich (Mar 26, 2015)

36 1/2 gallon mason jars for me. each one has its own r/h meter and 62% r/h packs.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Mar 26, 2015)

DemonTrich said:


> 36 1/2 gallon mason jars for me. each one has its own r/h meter and 62% r/h packs.


This is new to me. May I ask, you place a r/h meter (what's that?) and 62% r/h packs (?) inside the jars?
What's this?


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 26, 2015)

I wish I could find that pic gioua posted.
It was a tote larger then a coffee table, and he used a couch for scale!

But for me i use Large mouth jars and when the grow goes well, excess goes into tupperware tubs.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 26, 2015)

Anything airtight and food safe pretty much. Glass jars and Tupperware. I like glass, easier to clean. I used to have friends save old sauce jars for me, which i would clean and sterilize, but I started buying new jars. I really like the ones Blackforest has.


----------



## DemonTrich (Mar 26, 2015)

Abraham Lincoln said:


> This is new to me. May I ask, you place a r/h meter (what's that?) and 62% r/h packs (?) inside the jars?
> What's this?





r/h = relative humidity meter
62% broveda(sp) packs, humidity packs for storing stuff like in cigar humidors. they keep your herb fresh as can be for periods of time.

I cure all my meds for 3+ weeks, and I have jars full of meds for 3+ months normally. I also have 1 jar of my prized strain (which is RIP now), vacuum sealed since 12/20/14 and is still fresh as can be.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you for the lesson.
Ima gonna adopt that practice now and keep those flowers pristine


----------



## Benelli (Apr 15, 2015)

All good input. Basically, you put all the time and effort into producing the best art you can. Don't screw it up because you didn't feel like putting it in a decent frame.


----------



## trinketswittrichs (Oct 11, 2020)

skr141 said:


> What jar size do you use for curing/storing? and how many grams fit in it?
> Would it be ok to throw a hygrometer and boveda 62% or 54% pack in the jar?
> And how often do you burp the jar? and for how many minutes?
> Thanks!


I know this is old but I read threads from 10 plus years ago,so that means other folks use it as a guide also,hobby lobby has mason jars cheap all kinds of them


----------



## Theodus farrar III (Mar 25, 2021)

What is the best size jar to store a pound in ?


----------



## oill (Mar 25, 2021)

skr141 said:


> What jar size do you use for curing/storing? and how many grams fit in it?
> Would it be ok to throw a hygrometer and boveda 62% or 54% pack in the jar?
> And how often do you burp the jar? and for how many minutes?
> Thanks!


Was using various size glass jars... now I'm producing more I just use plastic tuns with sealed lids coz they are bigger and easier to access and rotate buds


----------



## I_grow_weed (Mar 25, 2021)

Half gallon jars. I started using quart jars but 48 full jars later I now use half gallon jars, lol


----------



## I_grow_weed (Mar 25, 2021)

Storage for long term i just vacuum seal it


----------



## HGCC (Mar 26, 2021)

Half gallon jars for storage, I keep a handful of the little dark brown jars yeast comes in and fill them up once a week or so with whatever varieties. Stuff that doesn't turn out or that I just don't like goes into gallon bags in the freezer for random science projects. 

Spaghetti sauce jars for the mids!


----------



## Bookush34 (Mar 26, 2021)

Not sure on the jar size I think it’s half gal?

Holds 3-4oz of bud depending on density. 

I like a bit of air space to give them a shake. 

I open the lids once a day for 20-30 min for the first week. And shake a few times a day. 
Then after that I only burp the jar if theystick together. In that case I dump them out on the counter for 20-30 min then put them back in. 

I use to use 65% bovida packs (cheaper then the special 62% lol)

But I’ve got curing pretty figured now and haven’t used them in a while.


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Mar 27, 2021)

Am I the only one using food grade 5g buckets with gamma lids to seal?


----------



## HGCC (Mar 28, 2021)

Hakonsen said:


> Do you use the same spaghetti lids or use new ones?


Same. Its just for the spillover that's probably gonna wind up as edibles or hash. But if you have no proper jars on hand and are too lazy to get some, it'll do.


----------



## Just Another One (Apr 12, 2021)

ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ said:


> Am I the only one using food grade 5g buckets with gamma lids to seal?


I just started using these. Only been about a week. Do you find they come out just as good as with glass?


----------



## Rurumo (Apr 12, 2021)

If you can tolerate smaller jars, they are definitely better, simply because you have to open them less often to get at your stash. If you constantly open a big jar and thus expose your cured buds to fresh air, they are going to dry out and deteriorate faster than if you broke your stash up into more, smaller jars. It is irritating when you are still burping them though lol


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Apr 12, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> If you can tolerate smaller jars, they are definitely better, simply because you have to open them less often to get at your stash. If you constantly open a big jar and thus expose your cured buds to fresh air, they are going to dry out and deteriorate faster than if you broke your stash up into more, smaller jars. It is irritating when you are still burping them though lol


Yes I agree
This is why I am using the 5g buckets for the first 2-4 weeks while I burp and do the important cure.
Then I think I plan on double vacuum sealing it all into smaller amounts with a bovada 62 pack in each bag.


----------



## Just Another One (Apr 12, 2021)

Yeah my plan was 2 weeks in buckets and then into smaller jars for storage.


----------

